# Chicken Thighs? Okay?



## KBLover

I think I'm slowly swinging my mom to feeding Wally raw, at least sometimes. 

She mentioned she'd look for some chicken thighs and legs and maybe some breasts. I think I read about the thighs not being good (or at least the bones - meat/fat/skin is just fine).

I know legs will be okay - he's small and won't eat the thing in one bite - but is it safe to give the thighs whole or should I trim it from the bone?

I also "stole" some raw chicken chunks but she didn't mind. I keep pushing the "it'll probably be cheaper" angle, especially since she can shop at a military commissary. 

I have a feeling it'll still be a mixed menu, so to speak, and plus she doesn't want Wally to think he did something wrong by not feeding him breakfast (since he doesn't need to eat a lot anyway, especially if raw is involved - just 4 oz, tops, per day for his size) - but more raw is better and he can take it (it will be separate meals, etc).


----------



## phoebespeople

Any part of a whole RAW chicken is perfect RAW food for any dog. Legs, thighs, wings, backs, necks, breasts, gizzard, liver... all of it.


----------



## LittleFr0g

I feed Kuma chicken thighs all the time, no issues. In fact my vet, who is a huge proponent of the prey model raw diet, said they were just fine to feed him.


----------



## Kathyy

Max gave me such a look last year when I bought them. He prefers red meat but eats chicken for most of his bone. I won't make that error again. How dare I offer chicken for meat. Whatever was I thinking. He ate the thighs but I haven't bought them again. Spoiled? Max? Noooo.

I imagine they are too small for some dogs and the bone could be a bit much for small dogs. So meal is over once the knuckles are gone and all the bone isn't eaten, no biggie. Probably more bone than is needed anyway.

If your family is buying whole chicken steal the neck, gizzard, heart and liver for the pooch. I break out the back and wings for Max as well. Take a scallop of breast meat with the wing, pretty nice meal for a small dog. Lower backs are huge and really bony, maybe okay for an occasional meal by themselves. Not sure.


----------



## Terrie

I just gave Lexi a chicken thigh with a drumstick attached to it. I believe that's what they call leg quarters? Took her maybe 15 minutes to eat the whole thing. Meat, skin, bone, everything. She didn't choke or anything and is really happy right now! She refused her kibble breakfast and has been starving herself for chicken, lol.


----------



## KBLover

Terrie said:


> I just gave Lexi a chicken thigh with a drumstick attached to it. I believe that's what they call leg quarters? Took her maybe 15 minutes to eat the whole thing. Meat, skin, bone, everything. She didn't choke or anything and is really happy right now! She refused her kibble breakfast and has been starving herself for chicken, lol.


Yep, those are called leg quarters.

LOL whar's mie chikun? I not ates no kibblez anymore! 

Well, if Wally does that, well he'll just eat once a day - and if he doesn't get any raw that day...well the day of fasting is probably good for him anyway


----------



## dieterherzog

Just a note of caution about feeding a big meal once a day. My dachshund is 12lbs and I've noticed that if I feed him a whole chicken quarter for dinner, it causes him to bloat and vomit yellow bile the next morning. Depending on your dog's size, a whole quarter may be too much - so you can just separate them into thighs and drumsticks. Especially if you're starting off with raw, you want to start small and see how your dog reacts to it.


----------



## Kathyy

Usually those dark quarters weigh about a pound which is enough food for a 50 pound dog for a whole day. How much does Lexi weigh?

Might want to figure out how much your pooch would eat if fed all raw and keep it in mind when offering food. 

I tried to use kibble for treats after my dogs had started eating fresh food. They snubbed it big time and I had to toss it.


----------



## KBLover

dieterherzog said:


> Just a note of caution about feeding a big meal once a day. My dachshund is 12lbs and I've noticed that if I feed him a whole chicken quarter for dinner, it causes him to bloat and vomit yellow bile the next morning. Depending on your dog's size, a whole quarter may be too much - so you can just separate them into thighs and drumsticks. Especially if you're starting off with raw, you want to start small and see how your dog reacts to it.


Good point, I think I would certainly have to separate the quarters if that was the route we went. 

Wally's only 11-12 lb so that's like 3 oz a day (using the 2.5% rule). Heck, even a whole chicken leg might be too much.

Man, he's going to be acting all hungry LOL. 

He ate one of those chicken chunks for dinner last night and looked at me like "Thank you! May I have another?"


----------

